# Forum Home Renovation The Cubby House  Cubby house roof - help.

## Ned

Hello all, 
I'm on the job with a cubby house project for my son and barring more rain, hope to make significant progress over easter. 
I've got the floor platform done and the wall frames constructed, but am having trouble with how to deal with the roof. I've done a fair bit of web searching and can't find anything with enough detail to show what to do. 
The size of the floor is 2400 x 2000. 
I don't want a flat roof, and there seems to be several methods for achieving a pitched roof. Can anyone assist with how to construct the framing, how to attach it to the walls and what size timber to use for either rafters or trusses ? Was going to use corrogated metal sheeting for the roof covering. 
would greatly appreciate some advice. 
regards 
Ned

----------


## bpj1968

My kids cubby was a premade one.  The walls were basic square frames.  All walls clad with weatherboards.  The pitch is acheived by another triangle shaped frame screwed to the top of two walls.   Each of the two roof panels have 3 of 70x45 purlins. (top middle bottom)  On top of the wall farms there is another board with 3 notches cut out for the purlins to lock into and the roof is screwed down onto it. 
The strength of the corrugated iron holds it all in place.

----------


## dazzler

A few years ago I made a pitched roof for a cubby house by measuring a long sheet of colourbond and cutting it in half, but only across the hips - not the valleys.  I then bent it (easily) in half so it was pitched.  Then I screwed it into the side walls to hold it.  Finally, made a couple of triangles to fit in the gable ends to support it and a piece of ridge capping.. 
It worked fine and took very little time  :2thumbsup:   Obviously you would need three sheets cut the same and I would rivet through the hills to keep them together.  They are pretty strong once riveted.

----------


## Ned

Thanks guys - found a bit of other info and think I have a way forward.

----------

